# Sims 2 CD Bypass



## DIverson (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a daughter who is mildly retarded. She loves to play Sims 2. She got BonVoyage and Pets for Christmas (legal CD's). It's hard for her to switch CD's everytime she wants to play a different game. I found and installed Magic ISO which I understand is supposed to allow me to legally store the Sims 2 CD's on her hard drive and use the copy stored on her hard drive as a virtual CD so she can play the Sims 2 games without having to change physical CD's. First, is this legal, and second, I can't figure out how to use Magic ISO to accomplish this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You wouldn't get very far with any Virtual drive software as security applications for the game can see right though this and will ask you to insert the original disk. 
When installing the Sims2 expansion packs there are all integrated into the one game. So if you install Pets + BonVoyage all you need to do is keep BonVoyage in the CD drive and the Pets will still be in the game (as well as any other expansion pack installed).


----------



## DIverson (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you, I didn't realize that. That should resolve my problem.


----------

